# BJ Penn is back! vs Frankie Edgar again.



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

For tuf against Frankie Edgar at 145

Its all over twitter from all the usual sources, ill post an article as soon as its posted but its on ufc tonight on fs1



> The UFC's pound-for-pound king of rematches will takes part in another career trilogy.
> 
> UFC officials today announced that former UFC lightweight champion Frankie Edgar will face for a third time former dual-division title holder B.J. Penn in a featherweight showdown.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...ted-as-tuf-19-coaches-will-meet-at-145-pounds


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I found one at that ad-heavy junkie site and put it in for ya, feel free to replace it with a better article if you have one though. I hope BJ will make it more competitive this time around with his gameplanning, but it will definitely be interesting to see someone new to the TUF shows like Edgar coaching a team.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

dear god no....


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

at 145 really? Im always excited to see the Prodigy fight, but this fight makes no sense to me.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Whose idea was this? Fire them. 

On the plus side, betting on Edgar is free money. Penn probably won't even make weight. I know I'll be going all in.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

This can't be real can it?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

yeap, makes no sense... :dunno:
Machida vs Shogun on TUF Brasil, now that would be good!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG I LOVE IT SO MUCH I HAVE TO TYPE IN CAPS!!!!

I have always said BJ was a small LW and I am so excited to see him at FW where he steam rolls Edgar and then anyone who stands in his way till he is the first 3 division champion. Everyone better be ready for BJ as a beast again. I have wanted to see this for so long I can't wait for BJ/Aldo I am super pumped. WAR PENN!!!!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Edgar was a much smaller LW than BJ was. I say he beat him at 155 and he will beat him at 145.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Ugh. 
Why?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

What a god awful idea, and for tuf as well at that jeez. Frankie Edgar 50-45 across the boards and a useless season of tuf.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Penn returns in a useless rematch and Frankie is shelved until late 2014? 

What is this, I don't even...


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> What a god awful idea, and for tuf as well at that jeez. Frankie Edgar 50-45 across the boards and a useless season of tuf.


I think BJ being on it will bring a lot of old school fans like myself back to watching TUF. I seriously haven't watched a season since 2010.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Outlaw117 said:


> Edgar was a much smaller LW than BJ was. I say he beat him at 155 and he will beat him at 145.


I think you need to go back and look at the pictures from there staredowns BJ is taller Frankie is likely thicker they are not far apart. florian was bigger than BJ, Diego dwarfed BJ. I have been saying it for years BJ was never a true ww or even a lw the guy should have always been a fw. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think you need to go back and look at the pictures from there staredowns BJ is taller Frankie is likely thicker they are not far apart. florian was bigger than BJ, Diego dwarfed BJ. I have been saying it for years BJ was never a true ww or even a lw the guy should have always been a fw.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I see it in the pictures just not on paper. LOL. We shall see what happens old friend. I'll definitely be pulling for the Prodigy, just see him having an equally hard time with Frankie at 145.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This could be interesting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Outlaw117 said:


> I see it in the pictures just not on paper. LOL. We shall see what happens old friend. I'll definitely be pulling for the Prodigy, just see him having an equally hard time with Frankie at 145.


I see BJ having a better time with Frankie at Fw BJ will have to shred some weight which will make him faster Frankie merely started actually cutting weight and is virtually the same fighter. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Finally a fight that makes sense! It's fights like these that convince me the UFC isn't just after all our money, that they care.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Toxic said:


> OMG I LOVE IT SO MUCH I HAVE TO TYPE IN CAPS!!!!
> 
> I have always said BJ was a small LW and I am so excited to see him at FW where he steam rolls Edgar and then anyone who stands in his way till he is the first 3 division champion. Everyone better be ready for BJ as a beast again. I have wanted to see this for so long I can't wait for BJ/Aldo I am super pumped. WAR PENN!!!!


This, I can't wait, BJ is one of the most exciting fighters in UFC history hope he is good at featherweight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't wait for the return of motivated BJ!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> This, I can't wait, BJ is one of the most exciting fighters in UFC history hope he is good at featherweight.


It will be awesome but I will admit I am kinda reacting like a 12 year old girl who just found out the backstreet boys were gonna perform at her high school


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hmmm. So excited to see BJ back, but so not liking his chances of winning after a long layoff. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Great we get to see Edgar beat Penn once again...

Man I wish he would have just retired...


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I wanted to see BJ back but fighting Edgar again is dumb, how many rematches does Edgar want to have in his lifetime. BJ at 145 doesn't really get me excited.. I feel like he will gas even faster at 145, if that's even possible. I'm sick of BJ pissing me off. He better come in shape and make this fight competitive for more then 1 round.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd like to believe this is something legitimate. I'd like to believe BJ is hungry, motivated, in shape, etc. this time for real. 

I'd like to believe that...


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Wake me up when this one is over.

Whyyyyyyy


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone else feels the UFC is running out of ideas?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> Anyone else feels the UFC is running out of ideas?


Only 2 years ago heh, they must be able to afford some pretty heavy crack these days


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i personally would like to see frankie as a coach, see his motivations and style and as a person. 

if the winner of the finale gets a shot at the feather belt that would be cool, but all i care about is the coaching in this one.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I admit I would love to see a BJ Penn that can go 5 rounds fight Aldo. I think regardless of gastank Frankie will still be too fast for him and will take another UD.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> “We were putting together The Ultimate Fighter coaches for this season and it was going to be Urijah Faber and Frankie Edgar. Urijah Faber is at 135-pounds. Edgar is at 145. Edgar didn’t want to go to 135 and Urijah Faber wasn’t crazy about going to 145. They were talking about a catchweight fight. I don’t **** catchweight fights. This thing was all in limbo and then all of a sudden I get a text from B.J. Penn. B.J. Penn texted me and says, ‘Hey Dana, I want to fight Ben Henderson.’ My question to B.J. is why? You’ve accomplished so much. You’ve won the title two times in two different weight classes. He said the reason why is ‘I think if I beat Ben Henderson you’ll give me that fight that I want, which is Frankie Edgar. He says, ‘Frankie Edgar, I can beat Frankie Edgar. Those two first fights were B.S. I want that fight again. I want to beat this guy so bad. It’s all I want.’ You know how B.J. is. I started thinking. I’m like, that fight is at 145 B.J. He’s a 145-pounder. He goes, ‘I want to move to 145, beat Frankie Edgar, and fight for that title.’ He wants this thing worse than anything. He believes he can beat Frankie Edgar. He wants to fight at 145-pounds. It’s tough to say no to B.J." ~Dana White


This is better than Edgar/Faber


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No it isn't the score is already 2-0 edgar, even if penn won this he would have beat edgar two more times to go ahead in the ledger


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

At least Edgar Faber would have been a competitive fight.

I don't know how Penn will even get motivated enough to make weight...


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I feel Dana's words. I often find it hard to say no to BJs too.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

This makes absolutely no sense in the world, I would have bet the house in Edgar/Swanson being next.

That said, I will hug the nuts of BJ Penn until the bitter end, but I like Frankie now so this really sucks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> OMG I LOVE IT SO MUCH I HAVE TO TYPE IN CAPS!!!!
> 
> I have always said BJ was a small LW and I am so excited to see him at FW where he steam rolls Edgar and then anyone who stands in his way till he is the first 3 division champion. Everyone better be ready for BJ as a beast again. I have wanted to see this for so long I can't wait for BJ/Aldo I am super pumped. WAR PENN!!!!


You're joking right? Edgar is going to beat Penn again. Jab and jog to a decision.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I've wanted BJ at 145 for years, but that was before he got this old, this rusty, beaten up on a lot and younger/newer fighters having evolved a great deal.

It's a case of too little too late, IMO, and Edgar wins the third fight again most likely. Had BJ dropped to 145 3 years ago, I'd be much more excited.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Damn, Faber vs Edgar would have been tight. I woulda gone with Faber by sub.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Penn is going to win. Then again, I have been disappointed so many times. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Uhm... What? Two of the most boring matches I've ever seen with the same winner turns into a trilogy? I hope someone loses their job over this.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> You're joking right? Edgar is going to beat Penn again. Jab and jog to a decision.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I have never been more serious and I have not been this excited about a fighter changing weight classes ever. BJ has always been a FW and yet he has 2-3 against the 2 greatest WW's of all time and arguably should be 3-2 and he is the greatest LW of all time. Now we see him finally in the weight class he always should have been in and knowing BJ hates cutting weight you know that he will be in great shape so he can avoid cutting excessive water weight. I am just horribly disappointed I have to sit through a season of TUF waiting for this fight, hell I may book the day of this fight off just to be sure I don't miss it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

unfortunately that BJ Penn you know and love is all but gone. Dude's lost his fighting spirit after the GSP loss, doubt we'll see that maniacal prodigy ever again


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I have never been more serious and I have not been this excited about a fighter changing weight classes ever. BJ has always been a FW and yet he has 2-3 against the 2 greatest WW's of all time and arguably should be 3-2 and he is the greatest LW of all time. Now we see him finally in the weight class he always should have been in and knowing BJ hates cutting weight you know that he will be in great shape so he can avoid cutting excessive water weight. I am just horribly disappointed I have to sit through a season of TUF waiting for this fight, hell I may book the day of this fight off just to be sure I don't miss it.


What is an older slower more drained Penn going to bring to this fight that he didn't have at 112? I don't doubt Penn COULD come in in great shape, but he doesn't posses the skillset to beat Edgar. He won't be able to take him down, he doesn't have better boxing and has never subbed anyone off his back if Frankie takes him down. 

He needs to work on his striking its been stale and predictable for years and Edgar used his jab and footwork and just avoided that looping overhand counter Penn throws and never let the uppercut come in to play by not moving in a straight line. I don't see any of that changing. Edgar will probably take a split or real close decision but based more on how he fights than what BJ does.

I'm not trying to bash Penn, I just don't see what is going to be any different this time other than Penn possibly being in better shape.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Penn better start making practice cuts to 145 asap


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Penn fought at 155 at 117, he was still a gassed rotisary pig.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I really don't have any desire to see one of my all time favorite fighters get out landed like 10 to 1 against one of my current favorite fighters. That is what will happen; Edgar is too fast and skilled for Penn. Edgar tooled him in the second fight and has gotten better since while Penn has only gotten older.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

This is either going to give us the next title contender (because you know if BJ wins they are booking Penn/Aldo) or another sad pathetic fight from BJ where he ends the night looking like his dog died.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm usually not the negative nancy type, and I don't think a lot of the match-ups this year are as bad as people make them out to be. But this is absolutely absurd. Why would they match Edgar with someone who'm he's already beat twice AND has never fought in that weight division before? There's so many other good fights for Frankie. Mendez, Cub Swanson, Lamas, Porier, Faber etc... 

If I'm Frankie Edgar, there's no way I would take this fight. This moves him nowhere in the division. I hope this gets called off.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

BJ at 145 a few years ago would've been interesting, but he hasn't even been 155 for a while let alone shedding an additional 10lbs!!!

This fight has train wreck written all over it!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I really struggle to see BJ winning this.

My guess is he makes weight and everyone starts with the 'Motivated BJ' BS. Then he'll fight but still gasses within a round or 2 where Edgar ultimately outpoints him to an easy 50-45 or 49-46.

That being said, imagine how incredible the FW division would be with a competitive Penn in it?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I uh... I don't even...

Man, I love BJ but this is just so random.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

It's ridiculous. BJ is gonna get tooled if he can even make the weight. Dude had half a gas tank at 170, how the hell is he going to manage at 145?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Im starting to think i should bet my house on edgar. Gotta be the easiest bet of the year.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I believe this fight will look like the last ones.

With that said I cannot wait to see BJ fight again. I love watching BJ Penn in the cage!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

What is going on? 

Shelf a good FW for a year so we all get to see Penn lose again. Great.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Is this confirmed?? It seems ridiculous....but it should attract a lot of viewers and make a lot of money. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks to be very much confirmed:

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/9/1...gar-to-coach-the-ultimate-fighter-19-fight-at



> The retirement home isn't just calling B.J. Penn just yet.
> 
> In fact, not only is the former UFC welterweight and lightweight champion preparing for his return to the Octagon, but he also plans on competing at 145 pounds for the first time.
> 
> ...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Dana has really lost it, really pennt hinks he can win jeez haven't heard that before. What's that? a trilogy fight thats already 2-0 in favor of frankie against penn who gets worse and worse?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

This is a pretty weird awful idea, but i can't wait.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wasn't he also fired up and motivated to beat Rory Macdonald... we all saw how that went


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Geewhiz with all the crying. Some of you act like he's taking your spot.

Go accomplish something then you can call Dana and tell him what you want.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think his gas tank will be better at 145, since he will actually have to train hard to get there.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I think Edgar owns Penn's soul.... just like Pettis owns Henderson's; and Chuck owns Tito's. 

It's going to suck when one of the best LW fighters in history retires from MMA with a 16-10 record. It sucks when you see guys who just don't know when to walk away.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I see Edgar dominating again. People need to just realize that it's not just the weight that gives BJ issues. He just isn't fighting people like Joe Stevenson and Diego Sanchez anymore. His glory days are behind him regardless of what weight he fights at.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Baby J is back!!! Motivated!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

People are acting like Edgar dominated both fights. I scored the first for Penn.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

well hopefully he remembers he is aground specialist this time


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

M_D said:


> well hopefully he remembers he is aground specialist this time


He is BJ F***ing Penn he is an everything ass kicking destroyer of worlds specialist.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> He is BJ F***ing Penn he is an everything ass kicking destroyer of worlds specialist.





















Except for when he's losing then he goes from destroyer of worlds to destroyer of his pants.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> No it isn't the score is already 2-0 edgar, even if penn won this he would have beat edgar two more times to go ahead in the ledger


Not exactly. Penn got screwed on the first fight and Edgar was a fake champion. If Penn wins this fight, he will more than likely stop Edgar. I'll put the guy with the finish over the guy with a bad decision and a decision where he did nothing, no damage, and never threatened his opponent. If Penn goes out there and stops Edgar, hes the better fighter.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome news for mma fans. Penn is gonna win the rubber match with Edgar, go up 2-1 over him and challenge Aldo.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol the Penn got screwed stuff. Sure he made a case to get the win, but in no way did Penn clearly take the fight and Frankie did enough to sneak the decision. Then Edgar came back and clearly won the second. Not sure what Penn has done since then to make people think dropping 10 pounds will make him beat Edgar all of the sudden.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

1 all in my eyes. This to me is a rubber match. Be fun to see Penn back to his winning ways in a new, lighter weight class 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

K R Y said:


> 1 all in my eyes. This to me is a rubber match. Be fun to see Penn back to his winning ways in a new, lighter weight class
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It will. Surely they will give him a winnable fight after Frankie defeats him for the THIRD time. That is if he doesn't retire again.




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Lol the Penn got screwed stuff. Sure he made a case to get the win, but in no way did Penn clearly take the fight and Frankie did enough to sneak the decision. Then Edgar came back and clearly won the second. Not sure what Penn has done since then to make people think dropping 10 pounds will make him beat Edgar all of the sudden.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


You and me hit sig bet when BJ dominates I own your sig


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

AmRiT said:


> For tuf against Frankie Edgar at 145
> 
> Its all over twitter from all the usual sources, ill post an article as soon as its posted but its on ufc tonight on fs1
> 
> ...


Not sure I can be more uninterested in a fight. Edgar beat Penn once then owned him in their second match. Now BJ is dropping to 145?? 

He's one of the greatest of all time. There is absolutely no need for him to go through this to be completely outclassed in a new weight category. It's a bad idea. Wonder if it's too late pull the plug on it.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Penn needs to call it quits once and for all. His delusional fans can't take much more of this. Every time he comes back, they rally up the troops and convince only themselves that 'this time is going to be different'.... I'm sorry guys, this time will be no different.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> You and me hit sig bet when BJ dominates I own your sig
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Damn, I'd love to take one of you Penn fan's sigs.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Penn needs to call it quits once and for all. His delusional fans can't take much more of this. Every time he comes back, they rally up the troops and convince only themselves that 'this time is going to be different'.... I'm sorry guys, this time will be no different.


Quoted for emphasis. BJ is the old guard in a new age. What do BJ fans think he has being doing on his off time??

Training with the best?? Or taking it easy in Hawaii with his yes men and 'beach-training'.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

hello Dana's twitter - please cancel this fight lol. No interest here. Can't they find someone else to do TUF?

And didn't Penn move to 170 cos he didn't like cutting to 155? 

This is kinda ridiculous. I wanna see Penn fight again but not against Edgar..if Penn can destroy a couple of people at 145, or 155, then sure give him Edgar after that but not now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Damn, I'd love to take one of you Penn fan's sigs.


then don't try and bet against Penn at 145 cause he is gonna F*** some FW's up.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I just wish BJ would go train at a top camp and not in Hawaii with average fighters.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

I love the idea of this current BJ as a coach. Since most reality TV these days is people tuning in to watch a train wreck, I guess this makes sense.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

BJ could win. But then again, so could Frankie. 

One thing is for certain. One man will be defeated.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> BJ could win. But then again, so could Frankie.
> 
> One thing is for certain. One man will be defeated.


Thanks for that, very insightful. Hope its a draw now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rygu said:


> I just wish BJ would go train at a top camp and not in Hawaii with average fighters.


His last camp he brought in Jay Hieron, Tarec Saffeidine, Ben Askren, Tyron Woodley, Pat Healy and Josh Thomson. what camp could he have went to that would have had more guys his size to prepare with? I mean he brought in 3 top 20 WW's and two top 10 LW's. (Strangely enough despite BJ losing everyone he brought in except the two who would go on to fight each other mauled there next opponent). That said he did want to go to AKA at the time but Jon Fitch was whining and crying instead of realizing how much he could have used the benefit of training alongside Penn as much or more than Penn could use him. I will say it would be bat shit crazy if he took Firaz up on his offer to train at TriStar.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anyone who knows me, knows I've always been a huge BJ fan, and I am excited for this. Hopefully he does well! Also I agree with TOXIC here.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> His last camp he brought in Jay Hieron, Tarec Saffeidine, Ben Askren, Tyron Woodley, Pat Healy and Josh Thomson. what camp could he have went to that would have had more guys his size to prepare with? I mean he brought in 3 top 20 WW's and two top 10 LW's. (Strangely enough despite BJ losing everyone he brought in except the two who would go on to fight each other mauled there next opponent). That said he did want to go to AKA at the time but Jon Fitch was whining and crying instead of realizing how much he could have used the benefit of training alongside Penn as much or more than Penn could use him. I will say it would be bat shit crazy if he took Firaz up on his offer to train at TriStar.


It's not the training partners, it's the environment. He's too comfortable at home, not watching his diet not really working his cardio. You can see when someone actually put a plan in and made Penn stick to it and when he just had his brother going "oh okay BJ you're the best, you can skip conditioning today." 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The problem for BJ is everyone knows how to beat him now; liver shot him and keep hitting him in the body. Diaz did it, Rory did it, and anyone with a brain will do it to kill his cardio and wipe him out.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm fine with this. Can't say I'm super interested in seeing a trilogy fight when the first two fights aren't 1-1. But honestly, nothing at 145 draws a dime (or even a penny for that matter), so this is fine.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

...

I still can't believe this is real. It better be free TV, because I won't pay a dime for it. Hell, I'm not even sure it's worth my Saturday night if it was free.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> BJ could win. But then again, so could Frankie.
> 
> One thing is for certain. One man will be defeated.


:wink03:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> ...
> 
> I still can't believe this is real. It better be free TV, because I won't pay a dime for it. Hell, I'm not even sure it's worth my Saturday night if it was free.


....dooood :confused02:

you spent a week stalking Charlie Z......this is better use of a saturday night.:hug:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> One thing is for certain. One man will be defeated.


...It's like you've never seen a Frankie Edgar fight...:hug:


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Really can't see the thinking behind this one? Do BJ Penn fans really want to see their hero getting humiliated again?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

This time BJ is motivated. This time he means business. This time the fire is back in the prodigy's eyes. This time he really wants it. This time he brought in great training partners. This time he's really in good condition.

This fight probably makes great sense from a business standpoint. So in that sense, I can understand why Dana chooses to overlook the fact that BJ has burned us all multiple times now. But I suppose BJ has certainly earned the right to embarrass himself in the twilight of his career.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> This time BJ is motivated. This time he means business. This time the fire is back in the prodigy's eyes. This time he really wants it. This time he brought in great training partners. This time he's really in good condition.



:laugh: 

:thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Skinny Penn is born. I bet its the best Penn ever. Ya'll wait and see.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope he doesn't get so skinny that his body can't support his big head... walking out to the octagon looking like a bobblehead probably isn't cool.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Skinny BJ aint scared of nuthin


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I can't imagine a 34 year old BJ cutting down to 145 and doing well against a guy he has lost to twice.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why do people act like this is some extreme cut BJ ditches the buhda belly and comes in looking like every other fighter does and the cut will be as easy or easier than it was for him to make 155


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> I can't imagine a 34 year old BJ cutting down to 145 and doing well against a guy he has lost to twice.


You may say that I'm a dreamer but I'm not the only one. I hope someday you'll join us.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Imagine there's no weight cut. It isn't hard to do...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Why do people act like this is some extreme cut BJ ditches the buhda belly and comes in looking like every other fighter does and the cut will be as easy or easier than it was for him to make 155
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Because BJ didn't like cutting to 155. And no an extra ten pounds isn't going to be easier than not cutting an extra ten pounds.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Because BJ didn't like cutting to 155. And no an extra ten pounds isn't going to be easier than not cutting an extra ten pounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I think with a stricter diet he can lose the 10 pounds and won't have to cut it in camp


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think with a stricter diet he can lose the 10 pounds and won't have to cut it in camp
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


He could but it would require him to really want to do it. He has just shown in the past that he would rather get beat up by big guys than lose weight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He could but it would require him to really want to do it. He has just shown in the past that he would rather get beat up by big guys than lose weight.


ding ding, we have a winner!

and losing weight/fat doesn't come as easy to everyone... maybe BJ is one who really struggles with it. He looks like he's naturally pudgy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think with a stricter diet he can lose the 10 pounds and won't have to cut it in camp
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App






HitOrGetHit said:


> He could but it would require him to really want to do it. He has just shown in the past that he would rather get beat up by big guys than lose weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


This exactly. If Penn was truly motivated and would restrict his diet he might be able to make 135 if he really wanted to cut. 

I don't think anyone is arguing that Penn can't do it or isn't skilled enough to win another title because he P4P pure skills are insane, it's that he has just shown how little he actually will work for anything.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> I want this Frankie Edgar fight worse than anything. Those two losses are a rock in my shoe. He should’ve never beat me. That guy can’t beat me.


-BJ 




> BJ Penn is moving down to 145 pounds to coach The Ultimate Fighter against Frankie Edgar. BJ really hates the fact that he lost to Frankie Edgar. It’s something that’s been burning deep inside of him for three years now. So he’s moving down to 145 pounds to not only avenge those defeats, but to try and become the first fighter in UFC history to win titles in three different weight classes.”


-Dana










I believe


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks for the Lulz

looks like "motivated BJ" is gonna be back, in conversations again.

I love BJ, he's a natural teddy bear
I wish he still would be motivated, I doubt it tho. it's a shame, 34 is not that old, he may still be in his physical prime right now, how old are GSP or Silva? I believe GSP's actually around the same age as BJ (maybe younger, too lazy to google it right now) and Silva is closer to 40 than he is to 34.

I really wish we had more of that "motivated BJ" (no pun intended here), anyway, maybe it'll make for an oldschool tuf and a good fight, that's all we could actually hope for.

BJ being champ at 145? I don't see it happening


----------

